# intervertebral disc disease



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Met a lady today with a 2 year old cockapoo who had just come out of 6 weeks of cage rest having been diagnosed with IVDD.
Apparently poodles can be prone to this. Any one else come across 'poos with this problem?
She said that he had come from health tested parents and a 'recommended breeder...


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Have never heard of it, did she say what the symptoms were?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Like a slipped disc in a human, she described it as - very painful, problems moving particularly the back legs.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Not one I've heard of. Poor Poo


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Looked on line and any dog can slip a disc, just like any human poodles are not mentioned specifically. Think her poo was just unlucky.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks for that. 
The lady definitely said that her vet had told her than mini poodles were susceptible to it and at its most extreme it can result in paralysis... From looking on line it seems to occur most in dacshunds, but I couldn't see if there was any way that it could be tested for. They just talk about 'managing' behaviour that might put stress on the back - difficult with a very springy 'poo...


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Thanks for that.
> The lady definitely said that her vet had told her than mini poodles were susceptible to it and at its most extreme it can result in paralysis... From looking on line it seems to occur most in dacshunds, but I couldn't see if there was any way that it could be tested for. They just talk about 'managing' behaviour that might put stress on the back - difficult with a very springy 'poo...


I guess the dacshunds are susceptible due to their long backs but I expect poodles and poo's are at risk because they are so agile and wriggly! just have to hope ours don't get it as I wouldn't want to limit activity 'just in case', and as you said I think it would be really difficult to anyway.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I can't imagine mine having cage rest for 6 weeks poor poo and owner!


----------

